

Architecture's Modern Marvels - locopati
http://www.vanityfair.com/culture/features/2010/08/architecture-survey-list-201008

======
locopati
The slideshow is here
[http://www.vanityfair.com/culture/features/2010/08/architect...](http://www.vanityfair.com/culture/features/2010/08/architecture-
survey-slideshow-201008)

